# v10 to 5.4 engine swap



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

can this be done on a 2001 f350 auto trans?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

qualitylawn;1312482 said:


> can this be done on a 2001 f350 auto trans?


Anything can be done, just whether or not it is cost effective. I don't know but would guess you would also need a computer and wiring harness for starters to make the swap.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

it can be done just a matter of how much time and money you want to throw at it


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Better question is why?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Swap in a 12valve cummins if your going to do anything.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1312727 said:


> Better question is why?


I'm guessing it has something to do with $$$$$$

Or the truck is too fast for him


----------



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

V10 and 5.4 share the same family. V8 can be had for much less than a v10 and will work without any modifications to the tranny. To the OP I would think if it was a 2v 5.4 it should work.
See below
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/902448-5-4-to-v10-swap.html


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1312727 said:


> Better question is why?


just wanting to know my options in case the v10 lays down!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

qualitylawn;1312803 said:


> just wanting to know my options in case the v10 lays down!


Throw another V10 in er.


----------



## whatley2988 (2 mo ago)

chrisf250 said:


> V10 and 5.4 share the same family. V8 can be had for much less than a v10 and will work without any modifications to the tranny. To the OP I would think if it was a 2v 5.4 it should work. See below 5.4 to v10 swap - Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums


 Will it bolt up to a manual trans? I need to replace my bad v10 with 5.4 i already have. Same year. Thank you.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site, you can, but it will take some time and money. Wiring and ECM is different, Also, this threads 11 tears old.


----------



## whatley2988 (2 mo ago)

chrisf250 said:


> V10 and 5.4 share the same family. V8 can be had for much less than a v10 and will work without any modifications to the tranny. To the OP I would think if it was a 2v 5.4 it should work.
> See below
> 5.4 to v10 swap - Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums





Randall Ave said:


> Welcome to the site, you can, but it will take some time and money. Wiring and ECM is different, Also, this threads 11 tears old.


Ok thank you. Have new pcm and excursion whole for parts. Will try to figure it out. Just wondered if bolt pattern was the same..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Should be.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Everything will bolt up. you need a pcm with out PATS. I once had a v10 in an f150 😬


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

thesnowman269 said:


> Everything will bolt up. you need a pcm with out PATS. I once had a v10 in an f150 😬


But would you want to go from a v10 to a 5.4?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> But would you want to go from a v10 to a 5.4?


 Never


----------

